# Cheesewood Burl



## Bean_counter (Sep 21, 2016)

Here is a sierra type pen done in Yellow Cheesewood Burl from Arya @indonesianwood . Components are Gold and chrome. This wood is beautiful, lots of eyes and crazy starburst chatoyance you cant catch in a pic. Hope ya like it

Reactions: EyeCandy! 15 | Way Cool 4


----------



## DKMD (Sep 21, 2016)

That's really nice looking! How is the cheese wood burl to work with?


----------



## Bean_counter (Sep 21, 2016)

DKMD said:


> That's really nice looking! How is the cheese wood burl to work with?



Thanks Doc....

I thought it was easy to work with. It doesn't make shavings it's more of a powder which was odd but I had no problems turning it. I will try and stabilize some and see how that does but I don't think it really needs it.


----------



## DKMD (Sep 21, 2016)

Bean_counter said:


> Thanks Doc....
> 
> I thought it was easy to work with. It doesn't make shavings it's more of a powder which was odd but I had no problems turning it. I will try and stabilize some and see how that does but I don't think it really needs it.



Does it smell? The name implies that it might be a little... Uh... Funky.


----------



## Mike1950 (Sep 21, 2016)

VERY nice pen

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tony (Sep 21, 2016)

That is sweet Mike! I don't normally like the gold and silver mixed on the kits, but with that wood the gold really sets it off. Tony

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Bean_counter (Sep 21, 2016)

DKMD said:


> Does it smell? The name implies that it might be a little... Uh... Funky.



I thought the same too but it does not have a really distinct smell like desert ironwood or anything.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Sep 21, 2016)

That looks good. Real good.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Nature Man (Sep 21, 2016)

Absolutely awesome wood! Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## manbuckwal (Sep 21, 2016)

That's a handsome pen! Great choice on the plating combo. Kind of resembles Chittum

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Sprung (Sep 21, 2016)

Very nice! Did you do something to darken the wood? Maybe a little oil before the finish? Or did you just have a piece that was darker to begin with? I've turned a couple pieces of Cheesewood Burl from Arya and, while I've been happy with how they turned out, I like the darker look you've got here.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## rdabpenman (Sep 22, 2016)

A great  looking , well turned and finished piece of timber.

Les

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Kevin (Sep 22, 2016)

I've never liked that style kit in black but the combo you've put together there with that wood is exquisite! Super beautiful pen.

In the reflection there appears to be turquoise inlay but I don't see it in the pen itself. Is that just a tricky light phenomenon?

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Bean_counter (Sep 22, 2016)

Sprung said:


> Very nice! Did you do something to darken the wood? Maybe a little oil before the finish? Or did you just have a piece that was darker to begin with? I've turned a couple pieces of Cheesewood Burl from Arya and, while I've been happy with how they turned out, I like the darker look you've got here.



Hey Matt I didn't do anything special, just sanded to 400 and then ca finish....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bean_counter (Sep 22, 2016)

Kevin said:


> I've never liked that style kit in black but the combo you've put together there with that wood is exquisite! Super beautiful pen.
> 
> In the reflection there appears to be turquoise inlay but I don't see it in the pen itself. Is that just a tricky light phenomenon?



Hey Kevin I think it's just a light phenomenon. No inlay or voids in this piece.


----------

